# Price point for modded switch? and switch or oled?



## emilin_rose (Mar 24, 2022)

So i'm saving up to get a second switch, i want to be able to hack it without risking getting banned on my main.

I have about 250 saved up now, its going to be at least a few more months before i have 350-400.

I have some questions about it though.

What are the prices, on average, for a premodded switch? would it be worth it to wait and get an OLED modded instead?

How difficult is it to install a chip in either? would it be worth it to get one and mod it myself if i'm not particularly good at these things?


----------



## G33ksquad (Apr 3, 2022)

emilin_rose said:


> So i'm saving up to get a second switch, i want to be able to hack it without risking getting banned on my main.
> 
> I have about 250 saved up now, its going to be at least a few more months before i have 350-400.
> 
> ...


Use Mercari if in the US, many posters will provider serial via images, check to see if unpatched here, and you can get a good one for $175-$215.OLEDs are harder, and run $650-$750 with shipping as the work needs professionally done.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 3, 2022)

Usually about 250 to 350 dollars, you can look up some on eBay or other sites


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 3, 2022)

emilin_rose said:


> So i'm saving up to get a second switch, i want to be able to hack it without risking getting banned on my main.
> 
> I have about 250 saved up now, its going to be at least a few more months before i have 350-400.
> 
> ...


Hack your Switch and if you get banned, buy a second one then. If you do things the right way then you won't get banned and it'll just be wasted money. They don't ban accounts, so even if you got banned, you could reuse your account and keep all your purchases.


----------



## emilin_rose (Apr 7, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Hack your Switch and if you get banned, buy a second one then. If you do things the right way then you won't get banned and it'll just be wasted money. They don't ban accounts, so even if you got banned, you could reuse your account and keep all your purchases.


well, my switch is already updated, so i'd need to find someone to install a chip on it anyhow. and i don't know much about chips or installing them


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 7, 2022)

emilin_rose said:


> well, my switch is already updated, so i'd need to find someone to install a chip on it anyhow. and i don't know much about chips or installing them


Have you checked if your console is RCM exploitable? A RCM exploitable Switch can't be patched by updates. https://ismyswitchpatched.com/


----------



## emilin_rose (Apr 7, 2022)

Your console is possibly patched.

Possible firmware version out of the box: *Unknown

another checker here says its patched

https://damota.me/ssnc/checker/*


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 11, 2022)

emilin_rose said:


> Your console is possibly patched.
> 
> Possible firmware version out of the box: *Unknown
> 
> ...


In that case you should check the serial sheet which goes a bit more in depth and can tell you roughly the chance of your console being patched (going by which version/edition you have and how many reports of patched/unpatched there are with similar serial number)
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ifBIsbTeTpk-bL1Ul9Z9ORPVX3BNH2pHlGW1Z0g8nvM/edit#gid=0


----------



## impeeza (Apr 11, 2022)

you don't need get out of gbatemp, here is the most complete guide about serial numbers
https://gbatemp.net/threads/_switch_-informations-by-_serial_-number-read-the-first-post-before-asking-questions.481215/


----------



## Stone_Wings (Apr 11, 2022)

If you save $350-$400 you can just buy all of the Switch games worth playing anyway that you don't already have on your current Switch. And by the time any more decent enough titles come out, you'll have enough more saved to just buy them. Imo owning two of the same consoles just to mod one is a bit ridiculous. But that's just me. I know enough people do it.


----------



## Moksha369 (Apr 19, 2022)

I sell them


----------



## emilin_rose (May 15, 2022)

Moksha369 said:


> I sell them


can you give me an idea of price for one?


impeeza said:


> you don't need get out of gbatemp, here is the most complete guide about serial numbers
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/_switch_-informations-by-_serial_-number-read-the-first-post-before-asking-questions.481215/


my switch model number is not on this list.


----------



## impeeza (May 15, 2022)

emilin_rose said:


> can you give me an idea of price for one?
> 
> my switch model number is not on this list.


what is your serial?


----------



## emilin_rose (May 15, 2022)

xaw10112367038


----------



## impeeza (May 19, 2022)

emilin_rose said:


> xaw10112367038


That's is a "Possibly patched" is on the list of possibly patched, so if injecting a test payload doesn't work IT'S PATCHED.  the only way to go is a Chip.


----------



## emilin_rose (May 19, 2022)

impeeza said:


> That's is a "Possibly patched" is on the list of possibly patched, so if injecting a test payload doesn't work IT'S PATCHED.  the only way to go is a Chip.


well that is the plan, but again i have no idea where to find one, or to install it, since i have no experience with soldering.


----------



## impeeza (May 19, 2022)

emilin_rose said:


> well that is the plan, but again i have no idea where to find one, or to install it, since i have no xperience with soldering.


If you aren't very well skilled on MICROSOLDERING you must no try it; the solders are minuscules you need a microscope to see them.  so find somebody skilled enough to avoid permanently damage your switch, you can buy the chip on aliexpress.


----------



## emilin_rose (May 19, 2022)

impeeza said:


> If you aren't very well skilled on MICROSOLDERING you must no try it; the solders are minuscules you need a microscope to see them.  so find somebody skilled enough to avoid permanently damage your switch, you can buy the chip on aliexpress.


i don't think i know anyone who knows how to do it...


----------



## impeeza (May 19, 2022)

emilin_rose said:


> i don't think i know anyone who knows how to do it...


a Laptop/phone repair shop should be able,  is no more complicated than repair a iPhone or a laptop mainboard.


----------



## impeeza (May 19, 2022)

you can show them this video


----------



## emilin_rose (May 19, 2022)

hmm, well i do know a good computer guy, i'll ask him. but i'd still like to know a price point for the chip so i know how uch to save.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Jun 2, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> They don't ban accounts


They 100% do ban accounts, but not for hacking. More like chargebacks.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jun 2, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> They 100% do ban accounts, but not for hacking. More like chargebacks.



But that is different than pirating game, of course they would ban your account if you do a chargeback.


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 2, 2022)

People are suggesting using a laptop technician, I may add that you can get real good modding with cell phone guys too, the tools are even more adequate.

About the mods: Regular switch is easiest to do, switch lite is harder and the OLED is way harder.

To buy the chips, just search for HWFly on Aliexpress. It is not available always, but today it is.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Jun 2, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> People are suggesting using a laptop technician, I may add that you can get real good modding with cell phone guys too, the tools are even more adequate.
> 
> About the mods: Regular switch is easiest to do, switch lite is harder and the OLED is way harder.
> 
> To buy the chips, just search for HWFly on Aliexpress. It is not available always, but today it is.


I wouldn't say "easiest"... Mariko switch here, XKJ4000????? S/N. All 3 consoles (mariko, lite, oled) require a skilled technician, tools, and a hard-to-find modchip.


----------



## Revie (Jun 4, 2022)

I paid ~200euro for mine 2nd hand.

Has been pretty great so far, just had to repair battery a few days ago which costed me 50eur


----------



## emilin_rose (Jun 22, 2022)

Revie said:


> I paid ~200euro for mine 2nd hand.
> 
> Has been pretty great so far, just had to repair battery a few days ago which costed me 50eur


200 euros is about 300$ right?


----------



## Soraiko (Jun 22, 2022)

emilin_rose said:


> 200 euros is about 300$ right?


about 212 dollars


----------



## emilin_rose (Jun 22, 2022)

Sora Takihawa said:


> about 212 dollars


Ah, thank you!



Revie said:


> I paid ~200euro for mine 2nd hand.
> 
> Has been pretty great so far, just had to repair battery a few days ago which costed me 50eur


Where did you find a deal that good?


----------

